# 05 Massey 1533 - hydraulic or clutch issue?



## Wickedlighnin (4 mo ago)

Hi. I’m looking for some help, I have an 05 MF 1533 Power Shuttle. 
I experiencing a lack of power with the hydraulics. Getting up to speed takes awhile. If I drop my Gannon down, it just about stops the tractor. And trying to dig or lift anything it struggles. Engine runs strong. New hydraulic filters. Clean fluid. Engine does not bog down. Old fluid was also clear/clean. Seems to be consistent regardless of operating temp. 
Where do I start? I’ve heard thing like a possible leak on the suction side of the pump, clutches, cartridge relief valve, a blocked suction screen, or a bad pump.

I don’t want to just throw money at it but taking it to the dealer is out of the question since a large caterpillar dealer bought out all the Massey dealerships, prices skyrocketed. I have the tools and ability to do the repair work. 

Also, where could I find a good diagram of the transmission and hydraulic system? Anyone happen to have some pdfs?


----------



## Lou Braun (Apr 13, 2004)

Technical publications are available at AGCOPubs.com - Technical Manual Store for all AGCOCORP Brands (for a price). There are some decent drawings available from Agco at Welcome to AGCO Parts Books.

Lack of hydraulic power could be as simple as a restricted suction line or filter. If there is a lack of pulling power, there is a separate problem. We just finished a clutch replacement in a similar Massey. The tractor would move slowly, but the engine would rev fine.


----------



## Wickedlighnin (4 mo ago)

Lou Braun said:


> Technical publications are available at AGCOPubs.com - Technical Manual Store for all AGCOCORP Brands (for a price). There are some decent drawings available from Agco at Welcome to AGCO Parts Books.
> 
> Lack of hydraulic power could be as simple as a restricted suction line or filter. If there is a lack of pulling power, there is a separate problem. We just finished a clutch replacement in a similar Massey. The tractor would move slowly, but the engine would rev fine.


I drop my Gannon and it stops just about dead in its tracks. Where is the suction filter? 😬 Engine has full power and does not bog down. There does seem to be some lack of power lifting but I’m thinking if a clutch, could that have failed and debris clogged this suction filter?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Quote: "I drop my Gannon and it stops just about dead in its tracks."

If I understand you correctly, the tractor can't pull the Gannon. Sounds like your clutch is gone.


----------



## Wickedlighnin (4 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Quote: "I drop my Gannon and it stops just about dead in its tracks."
> 
> If I understand you correctly, the tractor can't pull the Gannon. Sounds like your clutch is gone.


That’s what I’m leaning to at this point as well after thinking about it. Knock on wood, I’ve never had to do any major repairs on it, it’s been a great machine. I’ll be tackling this project in a few weeks. Just trying to decide which manual is best to get. Hoping I can find a few diagrams online for the trans.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You have of course established there is some free play in the pedal, right?


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

go to www.agcopubs.com search for 4283359M1 for $96.50. It can be ordered from that site and should arrive to you in a week or two. Also note this is what they refer to as a packet, the assembly for about $100.00 more include a binder This does not include the engine manual 4283035M2 $19.51.
These are the service manuals that the dealers use to repair these tractors. You can also purchase operator and parts manual there. But I noted the parts manual is over one hundred dollars so go to www.agcopartsbooks.com and you can lookup parts for free.
As was stated be sure your clutch pedal has free play, as for the hydraulics be sure the suction lines are not leaking and any suction screens are clean. The pump is mounted on and turns from the engine so should be no slippage there.


----------



## Longbow (Apr 28, 2016)

Wickedlighnin said:


> Hi. I’m looking for some help, I have an 05 MF 1533 Power Shuttle.
> I experiencing a lack of power with the hydraulics. Getting up to speed takes awhile. If I drop my Gannon down, it just about stops the tractor. And trying to dig or lift anything it struggles. Engine runs strong. New hydraulic filters. Clean fluid. Engine does not bog down. Old fluid was also clear/clean. Seems to be consistent regardless of operating temp.
> Where do I start? I’ve heard thing like a possible leak on the suction side of the pump, clutches, cartridge relief valve, a blocked suction screen, or a bad pump.
> 
> ...


Your statement, "I don't want to just throw money at it but taking it to the dealer is out of the question...", may need to be reconsidered. I experienced the same problem as your MF1533, on my Challenger MT295B. Caterpillar sold their Challenger line to AGCO. Both your MF1533 and my MT295B tractors were built by Iseki, in Matsuyama Japan. I also like saving money by doing my own repairs, so I spent the big bucks for the manuals for my tractor. Devoted a lot of time and some money trying to find the fix --- adjustments, filters, fluid, etc. Finally talked to the local MF dealer. They said it sounded like the clutch was bad and estimated cost was around $4K for parts and labor. The dealer said the cost was 2 hours shop time to check it out to determine the problem. That cost included pick-up and delivery back to the farm, and the cost would be absorbed into the final bill if I decided to have them repair it. 

Bottom line - those tractors have a very complicated powertrain with all the hydraulics, electrical, and adjustments so I decided to pay the dealer to tell me what was needed. The clutch was fine. Plenty of hydraulic pressure at the pump but little pressure going to the clutch. It ended up being an electrical connection at a solenoid under the belly of the tractor. Instead of $4000 for a clutch, the total cost for pick-up, parts, labor, and return to the farm was less than $600. I also have an old MF35 and a MF135 and they are pretty simple to repair. Your MF1533, with the power shuttle, power steering, and 4WD is a lot more complicated. You may opt to get a little professional help. Good luck.


----------



## smithbob725353 (4 mo ago)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

